# Whos Guuna win the Super bowl this year???



## colonuggs (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm sayin the Seahawks cause they spanked the Broncos 40-10 last time they met 

I think it should be renamed " THE BUD BOWL".....kick off @4:20


----------



## Myles117 (Jan 20, 2014)

im sayin hawks cuz they will manhandle the Denver receivers at the line of scrimmage. Dont see the run game being able to make up for this diminished air game. But for the love of god.... can that seatle QB wilson be more than average? Thatd be cool


----------



## Kushyman (Jan 20, 2014)

Denver Bronco's all the way !!!


----------



## blowingupjake (Jan 20, 2014)

Broncos receivers learned how to play physical after being man-handled all first quarter in the AFC Championship game, the seahawks are good and Peyton won't pick em apart, but in all reality, they have one great corner and a very solid rest of the secondary. The broncos have 4 legitimate #1 receivers.. There's no stopping The Mile High City!!!!!!! Lets roll Denver!


----------



## Myles117 (Jan 20, 2014)

comparing our (new england's) secondary to seatle's? 

glad to hear you think they learned how to play physical in one game against a very bad defense. and still only managed 26 points!!! seriously, how did that happen lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

If there is a God, Richard Sherman will never wear a Super Bowl ring................so Bronco's win......because I believe in God!


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> If there is a God, Richard Sherman will never wear a Super Bowl ring................so Bronco's win......because I believe in God!



I see u believe in fairy tales..... Reality will hit.... hawks will win....Washington's weed is better too cause it doesn't dry in 3 days


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> I see u believe in fairy tales..... Reality will hit.... hawks will win....Washington's weed is better too cause it doesn't dry in 3 days


Then I'll see you in hell!........and yeah Washington weed is better! now who believes in fairy tales?!lol


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 21, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> I see u believe in fairy tales..... Reality will hit.... hawks will win....*Washington's weed is better too cause it doesn't dry in 3 days*


You think moldy weed is better?


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 21, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> I'm sayin the Seahawks cause they spanked the Broncos 40-10 last time they met


You're basing your prediction from a pre-season game...brilliant!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 21, 2014)

Although I don't like any of the final 4 teams, I think Denver has the talent to win the super bowl.
Sorta glad the Patriots got their ass's kicked.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2014)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> You're basing your prediction from a pre-season game...brilliant!


Seahawks will dominate the receivers....and sack the back multipul times...just watch


----------



## blowingupjake (Jan 21, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> comparing our (new england's) secondary to seatle's?
> 
> glad to hear you think they learned how to play physical in one game against a very bad defense. and still only managed 26 points!!! seriously, how did that happen lol


They did learn to play physical! The pats secondary and defense for that matter are sorry, but very physical. I am in no way saying the pats and hawks have the same caliber of defense.. That would be a very stupid statement. All i'm saying is the pats touched up the guys outside. The league changes in the playoffs and all the stupid no touch rules relax. 
Quit being a jealous pats fan.


----------



## blowingupjake (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone actually like Sherman? 
Seems to me he is a dumb mans Deion Sanders lol


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 21, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> Seahawks will dominate the receivers....and sack the back multipul times...just watch



Yes, because that's what they did during the pre-season.






Seattles 'look at me I'm a special narcissistic punk ass kid' attitude may serve them well for press conferences and home games, but not on a neutral field in the big game.

Vegas, and the rest of the country doesnt agree with your assessment.
http://espn.go.com/espn/fp/flashPollResultsState?sportIndex=sportsnation&pollId=4151659


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2014)

ya... well Vegas got both of the play off games WRONG....picked the wrong winners in both games ...Vegas dont know shit

If you are referring to Sherman...there was reason  Dude is highly educated was just caught up in the game



> &#8220;I ran over to Crabtree to shake his hand but he ignored me,&#8221; Sherman said.
> 
> &#8220;I patted him, stuck out my hand and said, &#8216;Good game, good game.&#8217;
> 
> That&#8217;s when he shoved my face, and that&#8217;s when I went off"


----------



## blowingupjake (Jan 21, 2014)

Highly EDUCATED does not mean Highly INTELLIGENT. He's a punk, with no class.

That being said he is the top corner in the game today, and he will no doubt be a pro bowler/all pro many more times. Hopefully he realizes you say certain things on camera and some things you leave on the field. Yeah, there might be bad blood there for any number of reasons, off season smack talking refusing to shake hands whatever! His outburst on the field was acceptable, however the comments at the podium like an hour later were tasteless and if that represented me, as a Seahawks fan I would be embarrassed.


----------



## Kdog988 (Jan 21, 2014)

F**ck the denver donkey's. Hawks all the way!

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2014)

blowingupjake said:


> Highly EDUCATED does not mean Highly INTELLIGENT. He's a punk, with no class.
> 
> That being said he is the top corner in the game today, and he will no doubt be a pro bowler/all pro many more times. Hopefully he realizes you say certain things on camera and some things you leave on the field. Yeah, there might be bad blood there for any number of reasons, off season smack talking refusing to shake hands whatever! His outburst on the field was acceptable, however the comments at the podium like an hour later were tasteless and if that represented me, as a Seahawks fan I would be embarrassed.



wahhhhhhhhhwahhhhh



what caused the meltdown....this right here Crabtree



................um as you can see ...hand is out to shake by Sherman ( trying to show good sportsmanship) Who's being the dick here????


"I ran over to Crabtree to shake his hand but he ignored me,&#8221; Sherman said. 

&#8220;I patted him, stuck out my hand and said, &#8216;Good game, good game.&#8217;

That&#8217;s when he shoved my face, and that&#8217;s when I went off"

....................................If you ever get a chance to talk to Sherman he's very articulate


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 21, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> ya... well Vegas got both of the play off games WRONG....picked the wrong winners in both games ...Vegas dont know shit



Dude you don't know shit. The broncos were favored against the pats by 6.5 points and the seahawks were favored by 3.5 over the 49ers.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2014)

Sherman is an embarrassment to the team, I'm surprised some of his own team don't check him. There were 10 other players on the field besides "THE GREATEST OF ALL TIMES!" King Sherman.......however you would never know it by the headlines. It was the Richard Sherman vs 49ers show......have they even mentioned any other players?.....Selfish ass Sherman....


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 21, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> wahhhhhhhhhwahhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds and looks like sherman was the one butthurt and crying.

'He didnt shake my hand....wahhhhhh!'


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2014)

*


BadDog40 said:



Dude you don't know shit. The broncos were favored against the pats by 6.5 points and the seahawks were favored by 3.5 over the 49ers.

Click to expand...

I guess it depends on who you listened to

The Las Vegas Sun
The matchup:* Seahawks 71, 49ers 16. That&#8217;s the combined score of the past two times these archrivals have clashed at CenturyLink Field. The Seahawks gave 2.5 points to the 49ers ahead of their 42-13 trouncing at the end of last season. The spread climbed to three at the beginning of this year, and Seattle clobbered it just as thoroughly with a 29-3 win. It&#8217;s hard to say that history mixed with the Seahawks&#8217; ascension to the best team in the NFL all season didn&#8217;t earn them an extra half-point this time around.
But the betting market is showing its doubts. It has less to do with anything Seattle has done wrong as opposed to what San Francisco has done right. The 49ers haven&#8217;t lost a game since before Thanksgiving, reeling off eight consecutive victories. One of only two against-the-spread losses in the span was on Dec. 8 against the Seahawks. The 49ers won 19-17 at home but couldn&#8217;t beat the 2.5-point line. San Francisco was a clearly superior team, however, with a decisive edge in both first downs and yards. Frank Gore gashed Seattle for 110 yards. The Seahawks&#8217; run defense is the one somewhat susceptible part to the league&#8217;s best stop unit, which might be a cause for concern against 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick, who&#8217;s more openly exploring rushing opportunities in the playoffs.
The loss at San Francisco wasn&#8217;t on Seattle quarterback Russell Wilson, who threw for 199 yards in the slugfest. That was actually his best yardage output in four career encounters with San Francisco. Statistically, the past two home games haven&#8217;t been nearly as lopsided as the score indicates with only a combined 116-yard differential in Seattle&#8217;s favor. Seahawks takeaways have paved the way to the pair of routs, as they&#8217;re plus-5 in turnover margin. A small-sample figure that high tends to regress, but it&#8217;s entirely possible playing in the NFL&#8217;s toughest venue against a defensive backfield that features Earl Thomas, Richard Sherman and Kam Chancellor brings out the worst in some quarterbacks.
*Pick: San Francisco plus-3.5*

*The matchup:* This game will surely come down to more than Manning vs. Brady, but it&#8217;s one heck of a place to start. The gap between the two legendary quarterbacks&#8217; performances this season isn&#8217;t as pronounced as the common perception. Oh, Manning &#8212; with his snapping of both Brady&#8217;s touchdown-record and the 2007 Patriots&#8217; scoring record &#8212; easily had the better year. But Brady has come on strong late. In Football Outsiders&#8217; weighted DVOA, which heavily adjusts for the final two months and downgrades early-season performance, New England&#8217;s offense is slightly ahead of Denver&#8217;s. The Broncos are still bounds in front by the season-long metric, but the deviation makes sense. Since Week 12, the Patriots have outscored the Broncos, albeit by the narrowest of margins &#8212; 233-232. That&#8217;s conveniently where weighted DVOA begins measuring, the same week the Patriots beat the Broncos 34-31 in the likely Game of the Year. Brady had 344 yards, three touchdowns and no interceptions in the contest. Manning had 150 yards, two touchdowns and one interception.
That&#8217;s not an entirely fair comparison, as Denver tasked Manning with protecting an early 24-0 lead while the dire situation forced Brady to bomb away. Just about everything from that game in Foxboro, Mass., is superfluous as the two teams have changed as much as a couple random kaleidoscope slides. LeGarrette Blount punched the Patriots into the AFC Championship Game with 166 yards and four touchdowns in a walloping against the Colts last week. Blount had two carries for 13 yards the first time against the Broncos. Tight end Julius Thomas led Denver in receiving yards against San Diego in the divisional round but didn&#8217;t play in the first New England game.
Absences will have a larger impact than additions. Denver linebacker Von Miller had a fumble-recovery touchdown and two sacks against New England in November but is now out for the year. The Broncos&#8217; most consistent defensive back, Chris Harris, joined Miller as the fifth starter lost for the year in last week&#8217;s game against San Diego. They can&#8217;t complain any more than the Patriots, which couldn&#8217;t even feign surprise when punter Ryan Allen went down with a bizarre injury against the Colts. It&#8217;s just been that type of year for the Patriots, who have lost their two best defensive players in Jerod Mayo and Vince Wilfork, among others.
*Pick: New England minus-5*


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2014)

BadDog40 said:


> Sounds and looks like sherman was the one butthurt and crying.
> 
> 'He didnt shake my hand....wahhhhhh!'


But in reality he was the nail that sealed SF's loss and sent them home crying


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 21, 2014)

Two things I keep hearing coming from seattle fans. This stupid moronic statement that seattle beat denver in the pre season, and that denver hasnt faced a decent defense all year.

Up until denver faced the chiefs THEY had the #1 defense in the league and we all know how that turned out.

Coming into the playoffs san diego was the hottest team in the league and denver made them look like shit, just as denver made the pats look like shit.

Seattle on the other hand BARELY squeaked by the 49ers and barely beat the saints.

And bringing up this pre season garbage where manning played just a little over a quarter is hilarious. Makes me think these seattle fans just started watching football a few months ago.


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 21, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> *
> 
> I guess it depends on who you listened to
> 
> ...


Learn what plus and minus means in football odds then come back.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2014)

hahaha..but their picks to win were??? pats and 49rs??? right

how does one interpret plus -3.5


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 21, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> hahaha..but the picks to win were??? pats and 49rs??? right



Jesus, you are dense. According to what YOU posted *Pick: New England minus-5 *means Denver was a 5 point favorite. 

*Pick: San Francisco plus-3.5 *means san fran was a 3.5 point favorite*. *Not much faith in the betting world when it comes to seattle apparently.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2014)

no bro... I just don't waste my money or time on Sports bets...so I don't know the lingo

There are no dumb questions .....your dumb if you dont ask...but there are a lot of dumb answers


----------



## Beagler (Jan 21, 2014)

My dog told me the Broncos will win by 4 points


----------



## blowingupjake (Jan 21, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> wahhhhhhhhhwahhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have heard Richard Sherman talk. I do not throw statements around without experience behind them.
Sherman can be somewhat engaging, I acknowledge that. He is not smart to behave like that while acting as the face of the defense..

I am sure he was super sincere and not at all a cocky pompous ass to Crabtree, I am sure crab just did that for no reason. Sarcasm.

Washington weed must be better cause you are tripping sir, Sherman is an attention whore who happens to be an excellent athlete. 

I feel bad for the kids growing up thinking that is how you are supposed to handle yourself. But keep talking about how super smart he is, because other then the fact that he went to a smart guy school and can string sentences together, there is tons of evidence to prove he is so smart... Right?


----------



## dux (Jan 22, 2014)

I think Broncos are going to be the champs,Peyton looks too good,everything looks easy for him this year ...but,Seahawks are way tough,and if Harvin is playing? He can change everything ....


----------



## steve4x4 (Jan 24, 2014)

would love the see peyton & co finish the fairytale season with a ring...seattle will win one soon enough


----------



## blowingupjake (Jan 24, 2014)

I really love how ESPN has made the Sherman rant(s) and debate an issue of race. What a world we live in.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 24, 2014)

The real question is, why would the NFL consider postponing the game due to winter weather conditions?.

Only time that should happen is during severe thunderstorms...the NFL has become soft. Vince Lombardi is rolling over in the grave...this isn't baseball.

Rules have become so favorable for QB's, only a fool would bet against Manning. The Broncos D is designed to keep Peyton on the field by stopping opposing running games. Seattle will have to manufacture something on the ground outside of using Lynch to have a chance in this game b/c Russell Willson isn't going to light up the Denver D all by himself.

Denver 34
Seattle 20


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 24, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The real question is, why would the NFL consider postponing the game due to winter weather conditions?.



Because God forbid all those rich asshole sponsors and the fans that paid 80k for a ticket has to be inconvenienced by cold weather and a few snowflakes.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 24, 2014)

Denver Mannings 28
Seattle Shermans 24


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 24, 2014)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> Because God forbid all those rich asshole sponsors and the fans that paid 80k for a ticket has to be inconvenienced by cold weather and a few snowflakes.


Then they should have scheduled it in San Diego, who has not hosted a SB since Pete Rozelle was commish in the 80's.

When the NFL told the Chargers to build a better stadium, apparently they meant it.


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kdog988 said:


> F**ck the denver donkey's. Hawks all the way!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Rollitup mobile app


Go hawks!!

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2014)

I put $10 down on the Seahawks, best defense always beats best offense


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 31, 2014)

BadDog40 said:


> Two things I keep hearing coming from seattle fans. This stupid moronic statement that seattle beat denver in the pre season, and that denver hasnt faced a decent defense all year.
> 
> Up until denver faced the chiefs THEY had the #1 defense in the league and we all know how that turned out.
> 
> ...


everything you said is  


Check out the new T- shirt my friend designed for us $20 a pop..shhhhhh


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 31, 2014)

Da Bears. 45-8


----------



## Myles117 (Jan 31, 2014)

i want a shirt!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 31, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Da Bears. 45-8


I post " Dream on" ...LOLZ......MISS my Bears, already, and NEED an NFL fix !!

I am in awe, that 17 weeks has passed, and 2 days till S.B. Sunday !!!!!

My take , since the Bears CAN'T be there......Sigh.....I think Seahawks will win, but I'de RATHER it eas Denver.........( in my heart )

Believe me......I always bet my username, at my other site.........it can be changed every 7 days. 

I've had 9 username changes , This NFL season !!!
Good thing I don't bet money, huh?
Also good , you can't change a "username" here, or I'de be betting it here TOO !!!!!!

I need Username Gamblers Anon.

Mostly, I just want a kick ass good game, preferably high scoring, and a lot of turnovers....LOVE those ( as long as it's not by my Bears !!!)

HAPPY SUPER BOWL SUNDAY.......as I probably won't stop in, that day.

Go Seattle, Go Bronco's


----------



## Organix420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Although I don't like any of the final 4 teams, I think Denver has the talent to win the super bowl.
> Sorta glad the Patriots got their ass's kicked.


I'm with you on that! Go Broncos!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2014)

Broncos all the way.


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 2, 2014)

The consensus here and everywhere is a Broncos win. I think if the hawks hold them to under 28 or so they will likely win. The Seahawks dont have much chance in winning a shootout though. Seahawks win 31-17....

Go Hawks!


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Feb 2, 2014)

Seahawks...


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 2, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> The consensus here and everywhere is a Broncos win. I think if the hawks hold them to under 28 or so they will likely win. The Seahawks dont have much chance in winning a shootout though. Seahawks win 31-17....
> 
> Go Hawks!



bit of comfort, pats held them under 30 with a bad defense AND talib being out most of game. i have faith in seatle


----------



## Bugeye (Feb 2, 2014)

Just made an 18 way blend of different strains for pre game festivities. Call it the PFM!

go Broncos!


----------



## match box (Feb 2, 2014)

The hawks have a young team and there good. These guys are contenders not just a fluke. Go hawks


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

...............game on...go hawks


----------



## desert girl (Feb 2, 2014)

I say the team that doesn't screw up first, losing their motivation. But that being said I say GO BRONCOS


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

hahahahahahah who screwed up first.....BRONCOS


Cant stop us...


----------



## kinddiesel (Feb 2, 2014)

sea ! I have the biggest bet I have ever place on this game lol. 3grand says sea will win.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

....................someone is getting......................DOMINATED


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

MANNNING....who.HAHAHAHHA................22-0..ATLEAST GET ON THE BOARD  That's 2 interceptions



FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> You're basing your prediction from a pre-season game...brilliant!


Dang looks almost like preseason huh...what did I say


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

THE BEST PHOTO OF THE GAME....HAHAHAHA


DUHHHHH...... where did the ball go







"ARE YOU SHITTING ME...I DIDNT SAY OMAHA"


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

Noooooo! There goes the shutout


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 2, 2014)

well to all the doubters...YOU WERE RIGHT !!!!.

It wasn't a repeat of the pre-season HAWKS- 40 DENVER- 10

it was worse 43 -8 ....See ya next year...hate to say I told so but........I TOLD YOU SO!!!!  DENVER WAS OWNED BY THE HAWKS !!!!!


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 2, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> bit of comfort, pats held them under 30 with a bad defense AND talib being out most of game. i have faith in seatle



hahahaha this ^^^ XD denvers offense was fuckin trainwrecked. i enjoyed the hell oudda this game


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> well to all the doubters...YOU WERE RIGHT !!!!.
> 
> It wasn't a repeat of the pre-season HAWKS- 40 DENVER- 10
> 
> it was worse 43 -8 ....See ya next year...hate to say I told so but........I TOLD YOU SO!!!!  DENVER WAS OWNED BY THE HAWKS !!!!!


Stay classy!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well I gave Seattle there due yesterday. Sure as hell ain't gonna wallow in it. NFC championship game was the Superbowl in my eyes. Colin threw that game away. Literally, and on purpose. 

What do you guys think of this though. Where do they come up with this shit ? Somebody smoking on the good stuff. How legit ?http://huzlers.com/superbowl-xlviii-believed-to-have-been-rigged-and-currently-under-investigation-by-nfl/


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 3, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Well I gave Seattle there due yesterday. Sure as hell ain't gonna wallow in it. NFC championship game was the Superbowl in my eyes. Colin threw that game away. Literally, and on purpose.
> 
> What do you guys think of this though. Where do they come up with this shit ? Somebody smoking on the good stuff. How legit ?http://huzlers.com/superbowl-xlviii-believed-to-have-been-rigged-and-currently-under-investigation-by-nfl/


Hahaha, perfect! You believe Colin threw the game on purpose... Really? That article is obviously made up B.S. all you have to do is read the quotes. No way it would be handled with that language if this happened which it obviously didn't. And exactly how much money do you think it would take to buy off the team? Though if you believe Colin threw the game maybe you want to believe this too.
If anything it was clear the officials wanted to see the Broncos win or at least were trying to keep the game closer.

I see this same B.S. after any big sporting event. Sorry loser syndrome plain and simple.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hell ya I believe it. Same exact play he had on the loss to the Ravens in that Superbowl. Lol I just tell myself that. I threw shit in there because I'm a Dick. 

Don't make me ohmaha this shit. Wait that shit don't work.Maybe "kill kill kill" Aw, shit that don't work either. Say what you will. I'm just amazed how fast stories get out on the net. From thrown games to bought off teams. Man I don't put nothing past now-a-days.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't put anything past them either but the commercial motives lye with a Denver win not Seattle IMO. That and the storyline veteran defeats rookie has more appeal to the baby boomer crowd IMO. If any shenanigans have ever been present they would be with refs, not buying off a whole team. 

A man has been know to make the same mistake twice before... As much as I dont respect Colin the same way I do Montana or Young he is a competitor ill give him that, competitors dont throw games. Anyway, even discussing this gives it way too much credibility.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 4, 2014)

While watching the game, I wondered if Denver forgot about why they came to New York.

Maybe they smoked some good New York Diesel and were distracted?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 5, 2014)

I think Seattle's gunna win the super bowl!


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 7, 2014)

I see a lot of red jackets in that pic ^^


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 7, 2014)

to be fair, seems like they all just went wearing whatever lol. cheap bastards cant even go buy a seatle jersey to look a tad bit more legit


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hahahha ^^^^


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 16, 2014)

Dallas


----------

